# Clarkson, May and Hammond - New Program Name



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well...

Clarkson's lawyers filed a trademark application for 2 names before the announcement of a new Amazon Show.

Puns intended, the possible name of show - Gear Knobs and Gear Nobs - Have both been Trademarked  

And another name was trademarked 'Speedbird' - Stigs Replacement? Perhaps a certain Sabine Schmidt making a permanent residence on the show?

Exciting


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sabine would be amazing as a regular


----------



## tenelitebrains (Sep 5, 2015)

She's also been rumoured to be joining Chris Evans on the new Top Gear. He was saying on his breakfast show the other morning that they'd started screen tests and there were woman in the running.

Can't wait for the new Amazon show but also interested to see if the ginger one can make a decent go of it and make it his own.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Sabine Schmidt


Yeah I would :argie:


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah I would :argie:


Would be rude not too.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I met Sabine at TopGear live in 2011, I got VIP Platinum tickets, got a picture with her and a signed TopGear book they gave us with the package we bought.

She was as nice as on the TV


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife was on about subscribing to Amazon prime just for this show. We already have netflix (no virgin or Sky account). A friend told us you still have to pay for some shows on Amazon as well as the subscription- is this right? Is it likely the new 'top gear' what ever it will be called will need to pay extra for?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Wife was on about subscribing to Amazon prime just for this show. We already have netflix (no virgin or Sky account). A friend told us you still have to pay for some shows on Amazon as well as the subscription- is this right? Is it likely the new 'top gear' what ever it will be called will need to pay extra for?


I really hope that's not the case. Viewing numbers will dwindle badly on one of these streaming services, but if they charge even more it won't go well.

Remember not so long ago everyone bumming up the Chris Harris video channel being superior to TG for car fans. They got loads of hits when it was free. When they started asking a few quid to cover costs, it failed badly.

TG is a bigger scale, but Pay Per View is a thing hate.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Wife was on about subscribing to Amazon prime just for this show. We already have netflix (no virgin or Sky account). A friend told us you still have to pay for some shows on Amazon as well as the subscription- is this right? Is it likely the new 'top gear' what ever it will be called will need to pay extra for?


You pay extra for some content but there is also a library of free content.

So, for example, if you want to watch The Fresh Prince of Bel Air, you need to buy the episodes/box set. But Sons of Anarchy is free. There are also Amazon exclusive shows which are free/included in the Prime membership. Something called Hand of God has recently been released and I would imagine the new Top Gear would fall into the exclusive/free content side of things.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> Wife was on about subscribing to Amazon prime just for this show. We already have netflix (no virgin or Sky account). A friend told us you still have to pay for some shows on Amazon as well as the subscription- is this right? Is it likely the new 'top gear' what ever it will be called will need to pay extra for?


It's different to Netflix because Netflix doesn't have a store.

So on Amazon you can digitally rent or buy brand new releases where as on Netflix you can't.

It's not a case that Netflix is better because Amazon you have to pay for 'some stuff'...it's just not. The myth that you 'pay for extra stuff' on Amazon is not true, it's just that there is this extra option.

Amazon and Netflix have a lot of content included in the subscription fee, lots, mostly slightly older stuff or their own exclusive series's and movies.

I don't think you can realistically expect that for £79 a year, you have access to every single brand new Blu-Ray/DVD release from all over the world.

That would be awesome but no.

All of the Series, Movies, Documentary's etc have to have licenses paid for from Amazon, Netflix, NowTv, BT etc in order to stream them.



m1pui said:


> I would imagine the new Top Gear would fall into the exclusive/free content side of things.


'Gear Knobs' will be included in the Subscription i.e Free as it will be an 'Amazon Prime Exclusive Show'. For those not members, I expect you will be able to buy the episodes without having to join as a permanent member.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tend to find it is only the very latest series of a show which you have to pay for, usually those are currently being broadcast or very recently on air. I've been watching suits and all the series apart from the most recent one are free. 

As others have said amazon exclusives are part of your subscription so i'd be surprised if they suddenly charge subscribers to view one particular exclusive show. They'll be using it as a carrot to dangle to bring in new subscribers.


----------



## Member2 (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyway - I can't wait for new show  I don't know how it will be directed but... It can be even wicked than Top Gear


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Recently joined prime, browsing last week I noticed they had the early mad max films. They were all free so I added Mad Max to my watch list. Decided to watch it friday and when I opened it up it was asking for £2.50. GTFO.
If anyone else is in prime and hasnt looked at mad max (the first, mel gibson one) would they have a look and see if its £2.50 on theirs? bit of a long shot I realise. Ta


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The "Included with Prime" selection changes fairly regularly. I've got loads of stuff on my watch list that was included at the time but has since become paid content.


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't wait for the new show (whatever it's going to be called) to start.


----------

